# vacation



## Guest

ok i'm here to tell u ,, the family is pushing the beach trip more than me ,, i went into the bathroom ,, and found the tp roll was tucked ,, like they do in those condos ,, not one BR ,, BUT BOTH ,, so i asked who did this ,, my daughter just grinned ,, so i thought ok ,, i'll go ck the MH ,, and guess what TP WAS IN THE SAME ARRANGMENT ,,, ok i know i have a little less than 2 weeks to go ,, but now i'm getting pushed ,, not that i don't want to go ,, but i have work to catch up on ,, and then i am a stupid person ,, i don't know the left from the right of an rv       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## DARLING

Re: vacation

You have to learn to "PACE" yourself like DL.

Darlin


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

fix what you can, put everyone on notice that it your vacation time and closed the shop ,or if you got a good person that you trust keep it open do that and just go and have fun. You deserve a break go for it :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## DARLING

Re: vacation

Rod 
 I got your pm fro skpe the other nite but I could not figure how to fix it  

So much for the technically challenged. :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

Hollis ,, I have a tech that will work while i'm on vac. so as of now i'm relaxing ,, and i'm not even on the beach yet  :laugh: 
Oh yea u want a job ,, Hollis ,, i put a add in the paper for a tech ,, but all  i got was one that changed tires on an rv ,, once 

Darlin ,, just got to sykpe and download it ,, but ck all u'r security stuff ,, like u'r preferences ,, alow them on skype ,, it's clean ,, ,, but if u still cna't get on ,, let me know ,,,


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Rod, I changed a faucet in my rv once does that count for anything :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

RE: vacation









I used some JB Weld on my soap dispenser thinghy...see I can even talk techey...thinghy


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

OK 2 night and a wake up, and we are on our way. talking about getting anxious :bleh: I will I will looking up Lee and Fran when  we get into AZ and anyone else I can.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

ok have a good trip Hollis ,, and post us where u are the first time u get ,, also for u other guy's ,, u'r hired ,, i need 3 black tanks pulled and cleaned out ,, then need to fond the holes in them  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

hey Rod since I was certified by Tex as a RV tech and since I don't need a job I guess I'll pass on the offer, beside I in the traveling  mode now. but if a really good offer came in I might entertain it. Although I have heard thru the grapevine that the local vol fire dept would like to talk to me about becoming their Chief of Prevention, but with no pay  my motto is -no pay no way :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: been there done that


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Hollis, enjoy your trip and don't come to NEBRASKA unless you want to freeze.  It's cold and the wind's blowing in gusts of 40+ miles per hour.  Snow tomorrow and will be in the 30's all day.  Leaving Saturday (payday has arrived.)  YEAH.  Spent $547 in fuel to get here (Scottsbluff) .  Tanked up yesterday.  $103 for diesel.  Expect it will cost over $700 to get to Cody, WY from Dayton, OH.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

Damn DL ,, u must be miserable ,, all the cold weather ,, and in spring      
Get outta there fast ,, and find some warm weather ,, our's aint bad mid to upper 80's ,, lows in the 50's ,, come on down and sit a spell ,, and WARM UP    :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: vacation



DL, your headed the wrong way. Here in Virginia it will be in the 80's this weekend and everything is green. NO SNOW.

I put 75.00 of Diesel in truck today. 18 gallons :angry:


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Gonna be in the 70's all this week.  Only thing I dont like down here is the never ending wind.  
Hey Rod I am retired so not sure if you could afford my hourly rates.  LOL   And believe it or not I have pulled one of them nasty tanks when I had my winnie.    Once they are dry they are not so bad.  LoL  Easier to pull than a dang gas tank to change a fuel pump.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Wind you say.  It hasn't stopped blowing here in 8 days.  It has been gusting at over 50 mph all night and morning.  It's snowing so I can't leave until tomorrow.  Looking to wonderful weather in Yellowstone.  After the 10 foot snow pack melts :laugh: 

I can't say I've done very well with weather this spring, but at least I'm not in Arkansas today.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

U got that right DL ,, those poor people ,, man they got hit hard ,, but here is the switch ,, that weahter is heading our way ,, so i'm on the look out as of now


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

well it has finely got here. we will pulling out in the morning around 6-630 if the DW  will get up and get moving. Boy it's been a long wait but worth ever day of the wait


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: vacation

Hollis, You and the wife have a safe and good trip.  Stay in touch.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

yea ,, let us know where u are ,, and how the weather is ,, that is if u have wifi    :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

HELLO EVERYONE, We left home this passed Sat. morning around 7:00 am and drove all the way to Texas. We spent the night at RV park called Hitching Post RV Park in Hallville Tx. We left the next morning around 7:00 and went on over to Dallas/Ft Worth on over to Lubbuck to HW 84 and stoped at KOA in Tocumteri NM. Next morning went on Holbrook KOA. We did stop in to see Lee at the Petrefied Forest real nice guy, then we drove thru the site and on over to KOA in Flagstaff, by the way it snow on us as we was pulling in the camp ground. The temp is low 30's at night and middle around middle 60's during the day Yes we have been traveling the fast track and seeing alot of places and enjoyed going thru Tx. used a lot of gas, but that the cost of RV,ing. I will give another up date later.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING

Re: vacation

Hollis

Was beginning to think you got lost or something in NM(  :laugh:  :laugh: ).

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim

RE: vacation

Dang Hollis....slow down and smell the coffee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As fast as you went thru our great state we didn't dollect much tax dollars from you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you at least refueled before leaving Texas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya'll have a safe and fun trip.


----------



## DARLING

Re: vacation

I don't think he even had time to collect dust.  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

oh yeah I spent some $$$$$ in your state. I was thinking that gas was going to be alot more than what it was, but in Texas it was fairly decient. I WAS ONLY GOING 60-65 mph, but I like to get in aleast 8-10 hours of driving time in each day. I guess when you got good roads to travel on why not go at a good speed and site see from your window. We are having a blast here, but the wind is something else it doesn't let up, we can'teven let the awning out because of the wind. well we are off to Monument Valley this morning just to site see.I will be back on later


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

He is being a busy may fer  sure and it was great to meet Hollis and his lil lady.  Glad they are havin a great time.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

ok as of now i have 7 days ,, till i'm off and beaching it  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh: 
My list was done ,, but have a whole nother one ,, but been cking it off day by day ,, now the family has caught up to me ,,, so as of tommorrow i'll finish up and the only thingy i have to do is the final pre trip cks ,, bty i'll be leaving the 20th of this month ,, around about 10pm or so ,, like to drive at night ,, and that will put us in our spot just about ck in time ,, so as of now ,,, JUST WAITING and COUNTING    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

RE: vacation

Tick, tick, tick, tick...its like waiting for Santa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't forget to let us know about Bro dave and ms jackie.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Jim, for a minute there I thought you were the aligator in Peter Pan. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

Good one DL....never considered that.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

well as of now the MH is in the driveway ,, and yes i'm still counting  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: vacation

Rod,
Are you going to stay in touch while in MB, or are we getting a break?    :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

the only break u'll get from me while on vacation ,, is not posting about rv issues ,, and bty Ken  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
I owe u one    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: vacation

OH boy, guess we will hear how great the beach is.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

Rod...take plenty of spf 40, don't want you to prune you know.  I but ifin someof us have an rv problem you won't keep silent just cause your on vacation.  Will you???????????  I but you leave ealier than planned.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

i don't use sun screen ,, cause i (used to) have a tanning bed ,, but got dark enough that i won't look like a tourest ,, and for rv repair ,,, YEA RIGHT ,,i hope to be in touch while on the beach ,, this place is new to me ,, so i'll see ,, if they have wifi ,, yes i'll give u guy's moment by moment updates ,,, but if not ,, then i'll go to the closest wifi sight and update form there ,,, but i don't mind paying for wifi ,, if i can have it at the sight ,, i also gotta dig my lap top out ,, hav not used it in months ,,  ok 5 days and counting ,,,    :bleh:       :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

I wonder how Hollis liked waking up to snow this morning?     
We are pulling out in the morning headed for Utah for a couple of days than on to Washington.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Lee, if you like to see the sights on the way a good route is up to Boise, ID on I-84 and then take highway 55 out of Boise up to US 95 heading North to Coeur d Alene, Idaho (I-90) or head West out of Lewiston, ID on US 12.   We have taken the trip up from Boise to Coeur d Alene, but not West out of Lewiston.  Great scenery.  

We are going to try to take US 12 out of Missoula, MT this summer over to Lewiston and on to Walla Walla, WA and then head down to Long Beach, WA for a month.

Anyway if you like mountains and curvy roads and you have the time, the route out of Boise is great.  We didn't have any trouble pulling it with our Dodge CTD in 2003, however, there are some good steep grades.


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

The wife and I have taken 84 North to Wa to see her sister two or three times.   I was planning on taking I15 north thru Idaho to I90 in Montana so I can look up old friends in Missoula. (Used to own an American Oil Gas station there).  Than keep on 90 to Spokane, than west on 2 catch 174 over grand coulee dam to 17 to 97 to 20 and into Cascade and Newhalem where I will be working.  Should be interesting to say the least.  Should be a lot of curvy roads and mountains on 20.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Sounds good.  Have a good and safe trip.  

We are going up to Flathead Lake, just north of Missoula, about 20 Jun.  

Your route over Grand Coulee Dam should be great.  We stayed a couple of days over in Bridgeport, WA (2004) and took a day trip to the GC Dam and another day trip over to Winthrop, WA on Highway 20.  Great scenery.  If you have to climb to the top of the Cascade on 20 that will be interesting.  We have driven to the top of 20 from the Seattle side without our RV and that was quite a climb.
Awesome up there.


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Well I got two choices go in  from the Sedro Wooley side (Seattle) or go in the way I is going.  LOL   Figured this would be the most scenic.   And less traffic and peoples than going the other route.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Both ways ashould be interesting and scenic.  Have a good trip.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

hey both of u have a safe and good trip ,,    :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

oops forgot this in the last post ,, i have 3 days YES 3 days ,, till i'm outta here ,,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:       :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

ROD, HAVE FUN.  Enjoy and soak up the sun.


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Yeppers Rod you have fun as well.  Enjoy that trip you got planned.
We are now in Perry, Ut KOA headed to Missoula, Mt in the morning.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

well i got 2 maybe 1 days left ,, i may head out early ,, anyway has anyone heard from Nash ??? i was just wondering ,, hope he's ok  :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

Told you you would leave early.............don't make a liar out of me.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

Jim i maybe just do that ,, we have some big storms rolling in here on tuesday ,, so i might just head out late monday ,, and see what all this walmart camping is about    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Well we made it as far as Fairmont RV Park, ten miles south east of Anaconda, Montana.   Gonna spend a few days here and get in some site seein.   Rod have fun and get outta dodge for them storms hit and ruin all the best laid plans.    
Jim you gonna keep talkin at others or you gonna hit the road????


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

well it's here ,, i'm heading out in the am ,, the jobs i had took longer than i thought ,,, but for sure i'm gone in the am ,, but u guy's won't get break form me ,, i have wifi (paid for) and dug out my lap top .. so there ,, but if u need any online repairs ,, i don't know a damn thing ,, but i can tell u about some good fish places to eat     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

there u go forget work for awhile and enjoy it. it been a long cold winter and you need a break I wish u the best relaxing time u can get.

PS don't forget to ck in on Bro Dave and Ms Jackie and post back  to the forum. :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

we'er at Roosevelt state park in MS.  beautiful and the closest campers on one side is about 40yards and 100 yards on the other.  Headed south on Natchez Trace tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

ok well i'm gonna rub it in ,, i'm 30ft fom the beach ,, and besides the big storm on tuesday night ,, with out power (not me,, have genset) but part of the park ( no power means no wifi) anyway i'm back on for the next couple of weeks or so ,, and yes the beach is great ,,  but the storm tore the heck outa the beach area ,, but as of late today ,, it has almost fixed itself ,, (mother nature) ,, but i'll keep in touch ,, and bty has nayone heard from bro dave or msjackie???    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

ok  beach update ,, clear weather from here on out ,, some rain on friday ,, but nothing big ,, also this place is like a ghost town (now) but it's starting to fill up ,, and all these people don't  like to get out and do much ,, heck i spent 4hrs on the beach today ,, and bty i have 2 big class a's on both sides of me ,, but have not seen the owners since they hooked up ,,, well i'm gonna be up at 6 in the morning ,, and have the wife cook breakfast ,, on the gridle outside ,, and then off to the beach ,, and if the surf clears up ,, might do some body boarding stuff ,, but as of (since it's after 12 ) i will state tomorrow ,, but who cares ,, and bty i did do some rv stuff on here ,, but i guy's didn't see it     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:
oh yea frgot to tell u all ,,, i'm planning on going peir fishing in the next week ,, prolly on tuesday  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Rod, Watch out for sharks.  Glad to hear you're having a good time.


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

Hey Rod...I'm 200ft from Mississippi River....does that count?


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

it only counts jim if the river has waves and taste like salt  :laugh:   :laugh:  :laugh: 
bty ,, i think mother nature is trying to tell  us somethingy ,, the beach here is the wierdest i have ever scene it in all the times i've been coming down here ,, the beach is in three levels ,, u have upper level,, middle ,, and lower ,, ocean part ,, but there is a drop off even after where the waves come in ,, very odd ,, also i have never seen so many sea shells down here ,, and big ones too,, the wife picked up about half of a conk shell (hwever u spell it) anyway it was the size of a football ,, all the shels that are washing up are huge and have very thick walls ,, even the waves are acting wierd ,, they aren't swelling out at sea ,, but they swell about 10ft from shore ,, this is very odd     :laugh:  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: vacation

Al says "globle warming".  Watch for the great white.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Global Warming my #$&.  It's snowing here in Cody, WY.  Go figure.  BTY Good Sam ERS is pretty good.  It's was raining/slushing today and I got a flat tire.  I didn't want to get all messed up changing a flat, so I called my Good Sam ERS and they had somebody out to my truck and the tire changed within 2 hrs.  

After spending $99/year for the last 12 years I finally got a couple of bucks worth of service out of the ERs.

Tomorrow I get to go to Billings, MT to spend my Economy Stimulus rebate money on a new set of Michelins for the truck.  Oh, boy.  At least I have the money to buy the tires.  Hope the economy gets going now that I'm spending my money. :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Rod, have you had to DODGE any golf carts whizzing around the RV park yet?


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

DL .. sorry for u'r miss hap ,, but good that u had the coverage ,, and bty ,, if the gas is so high that it is slowing down rver's ,, u coud have fooled me ,, the CG that i am at is packed as of today ,, and not just locals ,, also the wifi is costing me 29.95 for the month but cheaper than for the week ,, $9.95 per day ,, 19.95 for the week 29.95 for the month ,, so i figured better for the month ,, also golf cart rentsl for a week is $299.00 ,, so i guess i walk every where next week     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
but hey i'm on the place i love ,, the beach  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: vacation



DL this one's for you! 

I was gonna create a "Dodge" limerick, but this is what came up. I couldn't do better!  :clown:3 results for: _dodge_*Main Entry:*  avoid *Part of Speech:* _verb_ *Definition:*  To keep away from. *Synonyms:* burke, bypass, circumvent, duck, elude, escape, eschew, evade, get around, shun, dodge 
*Main Entry:*  evade *Part of Speech:* _verb_ *Definition:*  To avoid fulfilling or answering completely. *Synonyms:* duck, hedge, sidestep, skirt, dodge 
*Main Entry:*  trick *Part of Speech:* _noun_ *Definition:*  An indirect, usually cunning means of gaining an end. *Synonyms:* 

artifice, deception, device, feint, gimmick, imposture, jig, maneuver, ploy, ruse, sleight, stratagem, subterfuge, wile, dodge

Source:  Roget's II: The New Thesaurus, Third Edition 
by the Editors of the American Heritage&reg; Dictionary. 
Copyright &copy; 2003, 1995 by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. 
Published by Houghton Mifflin Harcourt Publishing Company. All rights reserved.




Aw, you know I'm just kidding!  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim

RE: vacation

I hate to burst your bubble DL, but unless your check was a heck of alot bigger than mine....you ain't buying but maybe two tires with it.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Jim, dear wifey is coughing up her rebate also.  She knows if she doesn't we don't go anywhere.  She is more into full-time RV'ing (seeing the sights) than I am.  

The tires are $206 each + tax, mounted/balanced for life of tire at Costco.  We do have to get a club card $55.  Our Sam's Club card expired and the Sam Clubs are far and few between out west.  So Costco gets the most of the rebate money this time.

We bought tires for the 5er ($$$$) before we left Ohio to come out west.  Had to put the truck tires on hold until the tax stimulus showed up.  Of course there isn't a Costco or Sam's Club in Cody, WY so it's off to Montana.  Oh well, wifey gets a nice 200 mile round trip ride today.  The advantage of getting the tires at the wholesale clubs is the free tire rotation/balance at any of the respective clubs nationwide.   Plus the tires usually are cheaper at the club than at the retail tire outlets.


----------



## H2H1

Re: vacation

speaking of he stimulus check, I couldn't get a tank of gas for my rv. so you may have to add some to get your tires DL. If everyone check is as small as mine ,there no way this is going to do anything for the economy.JMHO :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Hey Tex, the 3 results for DODGE was good.  HOW long did that take to research?    :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: vacation

Instant!  Makes you wonder about way-back-when they decided to call their company "Dodge". 

What were they thinking?!  (I know it was his name. JK)  :clown:


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Hey Im 100 feet give or take 50 from the Skagit river.   Does that count for anything.  LOL   Gonna see about a fishing license tomorrow and try to get some fishin in next month.   Season opens the 1st of June.   Gotta work at the Park Sun thru Tues.   Ought to be interesting and fun.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

DL where we are this yr ,, there aren't many GC's ,, for one they charge a frotune to rent one ,, second ,, if u bring u'r own ,, they chrage u a huge ,, charging fee ,,  but as of now ,, 5-23-08,,, all the sights are full,, but seeing the drive in and out tags on the vehicles ,, most will be gone on tueday ,, or earlyer,,,   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Glad there aren't as many GC's.  Theydrove me nuts last year.  They were whizzing by every 2 seconds.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

Got the tires.  Now I'm ready to go, go, go. :approve:


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

well then what are u typing to us for GO DAMN IT    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: vacation

It's Saturday Memorial Day Weekend at the Gateway to Yellowstone.  Campground about !/3 full.  Some of the other campgrounds are almost empty.  Not sure if it's because of the price of fuel or because Cody, WY is 300 to 400 miles away from Major population centers and a long way from the Mid-west/East.  Maybe most vacations will be closer to home this year.

Well can't type to much, ROD told me to get going.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

well i know all of u are tired of hearing about the beach ,, so i won't mention it ,, but i will say this ,, the fuel prices are not stopping anyone IMO ,, this place is full and even the overflow lots are full ,, and as of today ,, they are parking folks out in the lanes that u come into the park ,, it rained today so didn't get to the u know what ,, but gonna be clear and hot here the next week ,, and after tuesday ,, all the kiddies will be gone ,, and the  the u know what is gonna be all mine ,,    :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:      :evil:


----------



## utmtman

Re: vacation

Over thursday, Friday time frame we saw a constant stream of rvs headed into the cascades.  My guess is fuel prices did not slow them down or there is a bunch who have decided to stay close to home to do some camping.    I will see what our campground look like in the park today when I make my rounds.


----------



## Guest

Re: vacation

the same here Lee ,, that park is full ,, but alot are leaving in the morning ,, i got a new topic on this kinda thingy i'm gonna post  :approve:


----------

